# Sterlets



## Robby (26. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin etwas zwiegespalten bezüglich der Frage ob ich meinem Teich den ein oder anderen Stör hinzufügen sollte, da hier sehr divergente Auffassungen bezüglich der Haltung von Stören in Teichen zu finden sind. Mein Teich besteht jetzt seit 5 Jahren und ist bei einem Volumen von 45 m³ mit einigen Kois und Goldfischen besetzt. Was spricht dafür / dagegen sich einen Stör in den Teich zu setzten? Welche Anforderungen haben diese Tiere und kann man diese erfüllen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2007)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi Robby, 

guck mal in der Datenbank bei den Fischen. Da hatte ich mal das wichtigste bei Störhaltung hingeschrieben:

__ Störe (auch Sterlets) sind keine Teichfische, sie lassen sich nur Halten wenn der Teich speziell auf Störe ausgelegt ist. (so ungefähr quadratisch 
-praktisch-gut - also in etwa ne min. 8m lange, 2m tiefe, 4-5m breite Tiefenzone = Schwimmingpoolformat nur für __ Sterlet)

In einem normalen Teich sind Störe dem Tode geweiht, sie verenden in Algenpolstern oder Pflanzendickichten da sie nicht rückwärts schwimmen können, ersticken weil sie kein Platz zum ausschwimmen haben - nur so bekommen sie genug O2 (wie Haie auch) und bei so verfressenen Beigleitfischen wie Goldies oder Koi verhungern sie langsam aber sicher

MfG Frank


----------



## Uli (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets*

hallo,
hatte mir im august 2005 aus unwissenheit 4 stoere von 10-15 zentimeter bei einem händler gekauft.zu dem zeitpunkt kannte ich noch kein forum wo ich was darüber nachlesen konnte.2 wurden letztes jahr vom __ reiher weggeschleppt und die anderen beiden sind bei bester gesundheit und haben bald die metermarke erreicht.
gruß uli


----------



## guenter (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo Robby,

__ Störe anzusehen ist eine feine Sache. Hatte auch zwei, bis zum Jahr 2006.

80 und 85cm lang. Nach den viele warme Tagen 2006 war das Wasser zu warm.

Eines Morgens schwammen sie oben und waren tot. Zuwenig Sauerstoff, 

denke ich mal.

Desweiteren ist zu beachten, Störe fressen auch im Winter. Koi wollen Ruhe.


----------



## alexander1 (1. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets*

hä ich dachte __ störe brauchen so wenig sauerstoff?


----------



## rainthanner (1. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets*



			
				alexander1 schrieb:
			
		

> hä ich dachte __ störe brauchen so wenig sauerstoff?



alle Störarten benötigen viel Schwimmraum, gute Strömung und eine gesicherte und hohe Sauerstoffkonzentration. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

